# Cllassical subject for adult have you ever took shrooms while listening to ur music



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

If your not an adult 18-21 or over i verboten you to read this, im not a hippy either that abused substance, i was just wondering about the 60 and 70'' perriod were anyone shroom , well almost.Please spare my head kind OP im not a drug apologist nor a proselythic hippy.

Im just curieous , i want this post to be scientific, no messing around, ever listen to Polyphony or instrumental music back in the 1960-1970, until disco came and replace the shroom culture whit hard drugs hmm?

*But whit all this said, shroom are not for anyone i would advise you not to try them if you have genetic schizoprenia in your familly tree, i feel responsable to tell you folks especially youngster ,watch out!*.

Thanks for reading, i did try shroom once while listening to Gesualdo and franco flemish polyphony, i did communion whit god and the holy , but i wont brag more about it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't say I did or even wanted to. Back in the day, music was the drug. But I did have a professor of Chicano Studies who wanted to give us peyote as a cultural experience, but the Board of Regents didn't think it was necessary for the curriculum.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In spite of being Dutch, and being a teenager in the 70s, I never took any drugs. Never smoked either. I do enjoy alcohol and coffee though - but they never affected my listening.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

“I’ve never broken a state law. But when I was in England I experimented with marijuana a time or two, and I didn’t like it. I didn’t inhale it, and never tried it again.”

Remember him?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I did it once way back when an entire generation was experimenting with mind-altering substances. It was a fantastic connection with nature: everything looked like something from out of a Van Gogh Starry Night painting, with images rich in color swirling and swimming into each other. It was quite something... and I knew it was the last time I would ever take a trip like that because I felt like I gotten everything I could out of the experience and wanted my impressions to be real from then on and not hallucinations. The senses are heightened including for music, but I think the visual senses are heightened more than the auditory ones... It changed me but I wouldn’t recommend it for others... I think there are better ways through meditation and other natural means.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

I have never taken any drugs other that alcohol, but am curious what LSD or Shrooms would be like. I´ve heard from friends what it´s like and sounds interesting.

That said, I will never try anything like that because I would never trust my senses again, and would constantly ask myself "Is this real, or just fantasy?" (Forgive the Queen quote  )


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I apparently inherited no tendency to desire altering my brain function chemically. Overall, it seems like a terrible idea, and certainly absurdly risky merely for the sake of possibly enhancing a response to music.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I took mushrooms fairly often (about every couple of months for a few of years) a couple of decades ago (early 90's). My friend and I grew them ourselves. 

Some of the best experiences of my life were mushroom experiences. 

Listening to music while under the influence, was a large part of our experiences on many occasions (when not out in nature).

At the time, I was not a classical listener, we listened mostly to progressive music and fusion. But the complexities, beauty, musicianship and creativeness of bands like Genesis, YES, PFM, King Crimson, Mahavisnu Orchestra, Magma, Coltrane, etc, were very conducive to the mushroom experience. 

Looking back, I can imagine that classical would have also been incredible to listen to.

As much as I enjoyed my mushroom experiences, I am not tempted to do it again. I got everything out of them that I wanted.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*As much as I enjoyed my mushroom experiences, I am not tempted to do it again. I got everything out of them that I wanted.*

I feel the same Simon Moon, thanks guys for sharing


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I did take them several times in the 70s and they do interesting things to perception so that all sorts of details and patterns - some perhaps not intended - emerge. Interesting. There seems to be a new trend for taking micro-doses - something like 5% of an effective dose - with claims that concentration is enhanced and, possibly, improvements in depression.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> I did take them several times in the 70s and they do interesting things to perception so that all sorts of details and patterns - some perhaps not intended - emerge. Interesting. There seems to be a new trend for taking micro-doses - something like 5% of an effective dose - with claims that concentration is enhanced and, possibly, improvements in depression.


yes, there is a resurgence of research in hallucinogens now. LSD is difficult to get approved, so they use ketamine instead. 
I read books by Stanislav Grof about his LSD research in the 1960's. The most interesting is this one
https://www.amazon.com/Realms-Human-Unconscious-Observations-Research/dp/0285648829
and under the influnce of the book, I tried both LSD and shrooms several times, including listening to music (Jerry Goldsmith's soundtracks sounded so amazing on LSD)

One of the more interesting hallucinogens is ibogaine and the fun thing is that you can buy it legally in ethnobotanic shops even today in most european countries. Not many people know about it and so it was not made illegal.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Jacck said:


> yes, there is a resurgence of research in hallucinogens now. LSD is difficult to get approved, so they use ketamine instead.
> I read books by Stanislav Grof about his LSD research in the 1960's. The most interesting is this one
> https://www.amazon.com/Realms-Human-Unconscious-Observations-Research/dp/0285648829
> and under the influnce of the book, I tried both LSD and shrooms several times, including listening to music (Jerry Goldsmith's soundtracks sounded so amazing on LSD)
> ...


Ibogaine is not supposed to be a 'fun' experience. So, the chances of it catching on as a recreational drug is pretty slim.

But, it seems to be EXTREMELY effective at 'curing' alcoholism in only one experience with it. It is more effective in treating alcoholism than ANY other treatment.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Simon Moon said:


> Ibogaine is not supposed to be a 'fun' experience. So, the chances of it catching on as a recreational drug is pretty slim.
> 
> But, it seems to be EXTREMELY effective at 'curing' alcoholism in only one experience with it. It is more effective in treating alcoholism than ANY other treatment.


no, it is not a fun experience. It is a very serious experience and not undertaken lightly. The usual junkies or young people who just want to take a drug and have some fun dancing avoid stuff like this. Everyone who has taken this drug has huge respect towards it. It is more difficult than LSD and the effects can last 2-3 days and not 8 hours. It is rumored to be able to cure opiate and benzo addiction effectively, but not enough research has been done
https://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2016/08/has_this_nj_native_found_an_antidote_to_addiction_1.html


----------

